
This is what happens when use the design sweatshops - jbillingsley
http://www.specwatch.info/dec.1.2009.html
======
pbhjpbhj
[http://www.woodlandssolutions.com/images/Woodlands%20Solutio...](http://www.woodlandssolutions.com/images/Woodlands%20Solutions%20Logo%20-%20Small.gif)
they've put up a new logo.

The article doesn't appear to go far enough in determining the actual creator
of the logo nor if anything [legally] wrong has actually taken place.

It comes down to "is there a problem with using free-libre designs in
99designs submissions"?

From what I see the original designer used their design for crowdSpring and
won. Fine. They sold/gave the same design to Vecteezy. Fine. Someone
downloaded the design from there. Fine if licensed¹. And used it in a
99designs submission. Which seems like it should be fine I don't know
99designs terms without looking.

¹ _Vecteezy are not "free vector art" as the designs present are given without
notice of rights to use them, one has to contact the uploader (creativemyk in
this case) to ascertain if rights can be had._

